# Security-Enabled Wireless Network



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

This may be a dumb question.. but how can I make my wireless network "Security-Enabled" so that users need a password to be able to connect to it.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Enable encryption. WPA2 or WPA-PSK is best, but WEP will do the job. This will be an option in the wireless section of your router configuration.


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

There is a "Network Authentication" with a drop-down including "Open" , "Shared" , "WPA" , "WPA-PSK"

With the "Open" and "Shared" choices, the "Data Encryption" drop-down includes "Disabled" and "WEP"

The "WPA" and "WPA-PSK" choices, for the "Data Encryption" drop-down includes "TKIP" and "AES"

I can also choose the Network Key

How should I fill this out?

Thank you,
Melissa


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suggest WPA-PSK, TKIP and a passphrase of letters and numbers (and special characters) that can't be guessed but is fairly easy to remember.

If any of your computers' wireless adapters do not support WPA, see if there is a driver update.


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

okay.. I did that..but now it wont let me connect..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does your wireless adapter support WPA? If so, there's no reason it shouldn't connect if you type the passphrase correctly. And if it doesn't support it, look for a driver update.


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

How do I know if my wireless adapter supports WPA? 

I'm supposed to be going into the "Wireless Network Connection Properties", correct?

I use Linksys router.. so when I click the properties for it, then the "association" tab, that's when it gives me the dropdown options.. "WPA" is an option next to "Network Authentication"

When I make up a "Network Key".. it lets me do it.. but then the icon in my "tray" at the bottom of my screen says that I'm not connected.. as does the "View Available Wireless Networks".. next to Linksys it says "Not Connected"..even after I connect it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Guess I forgot to mention that it's easier to configure your router using an ethernet connected computer. But it can be done wireless. After you enable (or change) encryption on the router all wireless connections will drop. When you then try to connect again whatever wireless utility you use should then ask for the WPA passphrase. If, instead, it asks for a WEP key, that's your tipoff that it doesn't support WPA. Assuming you get reconnected you then have to login to your router again if you have more changes to make.

If you're logged in to your router via ethernet the wireless configuration changes don't affect that computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, you should never try to configure the router using wireless connections, too many places for the process to go wrong.

As for supporting WPA, if you give us the make/model of your wireless equipment, we might be able to answer that question.


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a Black "Webstar" box by Scientific-Atlanta, Inc. and I also have a Linksys Router, 2.4 GHz.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We need the model number of the equipment. Linksys makes a lot of routers for instance.


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Model No: WRT54GS v1.1 for the Linksys Router


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

okay.. I think I may have figured out a little bit of the problem as to why this isn't working..

I go to college, so I'm gone most of the year. My mom just moved into a new apartment and she set up the wireless over the phone, and this is our own Linksys router, we got the Cable Modem box from our internet provider. I think that when she set up the wireless she used the PC, which isn't working at all now. I'm not able to delete or edit the Linksys router on my laptop...

So, if that makes sense, any suggestions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure. Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure. You need to connect to the router with a cable to do the configuration, especially the wireless configuration.


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

okay.. I have my router connected to my cable modem and an Ethernet cable running from my router to my laptop, how do I reset the router to factory defaults and then reconfigure it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To reset the router to factory defaults, hold the reset button for 15 seconds with power on.

To reconfigure, paste 192.168.1.1 into the IE address bar, enter the default name and password. For most Linksys routers the name is blank, and the password is admin.

Browse to the wireless setup and configure the desired encryption level and other wireless parameters. For most DOCSIS compliant modems, the default settings will have already allowed an Internet connection on the wired connections.


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

okay.. I think I got it.. thank you sooooo much for all your help..

but one last question, when I go to "View Available Wireless Networks", our new "name" that is a security-enabled network shows up, but so does our "old name".. is there anything I can do about that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is that "old name" really your (unique) old one, or something defaulted like "Linksys" that is probably your neighbor's?


----------



## schradm2 (Jun 20, 2007)

nevermind it's off now.. but now our connection isn't as strong as it was.. it was usually 54 Mbps all the time. and my mom's laptop would always be able to pick it up, now her laptop doesn't pick it up, and mine keeps going in and out a lot.. do you know why this is happening?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try changing the channel, the reset has defaulted it, probably to channel 6. Try channel 11, then 1 if that doesn't help.


----------

